

The Borderlands Gun Collector's Club - irahul
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.in/2012/03/borderlands-gun-collectors-club.html

======
dkersten
One teeny tiny nitpick:

 _The game is distinguished by its use of a 3D rendering technique called cel
shading_

As far as I can tell (both from playing the game myself and from what I read
online), Borderlands does _not_ use cel shading. Instead, it uses normal
rendering techniques but uses textures which were crafted to make it appear
cartoon-like. The end result may be quite similar, but its not really the same
thing.

As I said, _tiny_ nitpick :)

Other than that, interesting read and the HN comments from last time it was
posted are a great read too.

------
ldayley
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3693023>

Still, it's a great post.

